# ...juicing "hard" veggies...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am wanting to turn hard veggies into juice (without a lot of pulp) like carrots, beets, turnips. 

I know there are machines that do this. Will you share your experiences with them please?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

You have 2 choices, masticating juicer or centrifugal juicer. Masticating is supposed to be better at maintaining natural enzymes and is supposed to produce less foam and less oxidation of the juice. But it generally requires more prep work as the produce needs to be cut into smaller pieces and it takes longer to juice. 

Centrifugal juicers are faster, as they basically finely shred the produce and spin to separate the juice from the fiber. Very little prep as you can usually feed whole pieces right into the juicer. They are generally more work to clean as you have to clean the screen, I use a toothbrush reserved for that use only. 

I mostly juice carrots and apples in mine and I've had a centrifugal juicer for about 20 years. They are noisy but fast. I just skim any foam off and I always drink the juice fresh.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know if this helps but I juiced potatoes a while back. The pulp came out just like "hash browns" you get when you eat out.They are somewhat dry and perfect to fry as is so they go to the freezer and are great to grab and fry when needed.



Wade


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Given my bf's Juicerator when he was given a new one, we love them, but I put my ear protectors on, & hose off the filter outside.

The pulp left over is very fine and dry.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

1shotwade said:


> I don't know if this helps but I juiced potatoes a while back. The pulp came out just like "hash browns" you get when you eat out.They are somewhat dry and perfect to fry as is so they go to the freezer and are great to grab and fry when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wade


This is awesome to know!! I'll be trying this for sure, but I am curious, what did you use the potato juice for?

We have a centrifugal juicer, ours is really easy to clean, I want to say it's the Jack LaLane one. We love ours.
I use the leftover pulp for baking and such. Also stir it right into soups and casseroles. Just another way to get extra fiber and veggie goodness, without being obvious about it.
If you have kids who don't like veggies, it's an awesome way to sneak them in..


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

An Omega Juicer will juicer about anything you put in it.

We have 2. LOL One brand new and then one at a thrift store at a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> This is awesome to know!! I'll be trying this for sure, but I am curious, what did you use the potato juice for?
> 
> We have a centrifugal juicer, ours is really easy to clean, I want to say it's the Jack LaLane one. We love ours.
> I use the leftover pulp for baking and such. Also stir it right into soups and casseroles. Just another way to get extra fiber and veggie goodness, without being obvious about it.
> If you have kids who don't like veggies, it's an awesome way to sneak them in..


It's kind of a long story but growing up we didn't have anything like soda's and stuff in our house.You know all the stuff you hear about all the vitamins are in the pealing and that you "cook " the vitamins out of your food. Well we found out that by saving water that things were cooked in was very refreshing 'cause you get those things that are normally thrown out. Mom would save the water say from potatoes or beans in the frig for a "stock" to start a soup or whatever. Coming in on a hot day and raiding the stock starter she was saving was so much more refreshing than a glass of water.You got the flavor of potatoes and salt and pepper and butter and all the vitamins that were normally thrown away.Plus it was so refreshing so basically that's what we do now.Probably doesn't sound too good but try it and you'll see.It's high it I thing the call it electrolyte, any way that's the story.


Wade


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have owned many juicers and burned them all out. I bought a Champion many years ago and it works great and holds up under my extreme juicing. You can also do a lot of other things with it, including peanut butter. I freeze bananas and put them through and it is like soft serve.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I use a Vitamix everyday to juice raw sweet potato and carrots into my fruit smoothies. I used to think a blender is a blender but the standard blender I have used leaves a gritty/grainy texture that makes me cough as it clings to my throat. At the advice of my surgeon, I splurged for the Vitamix when I had a broken jaw and was on a liquid diet for 6 weeks. The Vitamix makes a smoooooth smoothie.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

DEKE01 said:


> I use a Vitamix everyday to juice raw sweet potato and carrots into my fruit smoothies. I used to think a blender is a blender but the standard blender I use leaves a gritty/grainy texture that makes me cough as it clings to my throat. The Vitamix makes a smoooooth smoothie.


Yup.

We do love our Vitamix

We make a smoothie most everyday consisting of banana, orange, celery, carrot, date, frozen berries, chia seeds, yogurt or milk

Yummy


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs whodunit said:


> Yup.
> 
> We do love our Vitamix
> 
> ...


Mine vary to mix it up, but the typical recipe is similar to yours.

one of each - apple (granny smith usually), orange, grapefruit, banana, carrot, half a sweet potato, froze berries, 1/4th froze pineapple, cottage cheese, a half cup of juice like cran or pomegranate. This gives me 3 big glasses of smoothie that I can drink in the truck on the way to town and I can skip lunch.

When berries, pineapples, peaches, or mangoes are really cheap, I'll load up on them and fill the freezer. I'm looking forward to getting a chest freezer when we move so that I can stockpile more. 

A word of caution, IMO, a little raw sweet potato is fine, but there is an issue with too much. I ran into this fnfo when researching home grown pig feed. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Sweet potato shows trypsin inhibitor activity. That means it contains an enzyme inhibitor that blocks the action of trypsin, an enzyme that digests proteins. The trypsin inhibitor prevents the digestion of protein. Sweet potatoes with higher protein levels have more of the trypsin inhibitor. This makes raw sweet potato difficult to digest. The trypsin inhibitor is deactivated by cooking.

One way the raw food diet helps people is by supplying food enzymes. Food enzymes do part of the work of digesting the raw food. Enzyme inhibitors increase the amount of work that your body needs to do to digest foods. Enzyme inhibitors force your body to produce more digestive enzymes. This uses up resources that could be used to produce detoxifying enzymes. When animals are regularly fed enzyme inhibitors in research, they become sick. Sweet potato should not be eaten raw.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had a VitaMix awhile back. It was a real workhorse and did a fine job of making smoothies; however, there was always too much pulpiness...too much air.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Vitamixer is the only way to go, it juices everything, no pulp to be thrown away.

1 apple, 1 orange (peeled), ~20 grapes, 1/3 cup pineapple, 3-4 strawberries, 1 banana, 1/3 cup crushed ice. Spin it for about a minute low to medium speed. mmmmmm good! Throw in a few berries (any kind) if you have them.

*You can crush ice in the vitamixer if your fridge doesn't make it - mine does.


----------

